# Looks theory is real, but this site has terrible parameters for what women really find attractive



## MadVisionary (Dec 5, 2021)

This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread, but I ended up confirming it in practice with my fake account on a social network








LOOKSMAXXER’S STUDY REVEALS shocking differences between what women, normie men, and PSL users find attractive in men


Background: PSL Research Study Earlier this week, I posted the following thread to get people to participate in my male aesthetics survey: https://looksmax.org/threads/psl-male-aesthetics-research-study.313180/ Here's the survey, which is now closed: https://forms.gle/Hkbr6Zmzvcpcg3K2A...




looksmax.org





An overlooked point that is very important to assess male facial attractiveness is Averageness. 
*averageness* describes the physical beauty that results from averaging the facial features of people of the same gender and approximately the same age






Averageness - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




That's why a lot of idolized gay models and aliens aren't considered attractive, or women simply prefer more normal guys.
The same goes for psl features like hunter eyes, very square jaws 

*When I came across guys that women really find attractive, most of them had averageness, they looked like normal guys*
Michele Morrone is a good example,he doesn't have hunter eyes, square jaw,good maxilla







*In summary, 99% of the appearance ideas here either do not match reality, or are too distorted and exaggerated.*


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 5, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread, but I ended up confirming it in practice with my fake account on a social network
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think most ideas are pretty spot on, except for a few, like eye area. According to this site if you dont have hunter eyes you have a shit eye area, which isnt true at all.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Dec 5, 2021)

Facial averageness is MASSIVE and everyone knows that


----------



## Sens (Dec 5, 2021)

water


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 5, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> I think most ideas are pretty spot on, except for a few, like eye area. According to this site if you dont have hunter eyes you have a shit eye area, which isnt true at all.


Eye area I think is more subjective than jaw. There is a niche for all types of eyes provided you have a decent jaw. Dark undereyes in particular are very popular. Yet according to this forum there are a sign of severe recession


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 5, 2021)

In what world does Michele Morrone look like a "normal guy"?

The average guy looks like dirt next to him.


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 5, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care  dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care  dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care dont care


dont care


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 5, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> In what world does Michele Morrone look like a "normal guy"?
> 
> The average guy looks like dirt next to him.


He’s saying that he has great features but they’re not outstanding in terms of PSL


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 5, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> In what world does Michele Morrone look like a "normal guy"?
> 
> The average guy looks like dirt next to him.


I said "normal guy" in the sense that he looks normal, not super beauty and aesthetic like models.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 5, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> I said "normal guy" in the sense that he looks normal, not super beauty and aesthetic like models.


He does look beautiful and aesthetic that's the point, otherwise girls wouldn't be into him.

He doesn't have big gay alien bones or slanty hunter eyes sure, but you don't need those to look masculine / aesthetic

And 100% square jaw was never an ideal trait in the first place, because psl was never more than a pseudoscience


----------



## Jamesothy (Dec 5, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread, but I ended up confirming it in practice with my fake account on a social network
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iron sharpens iron. Get a bunch of inexperienced autists together though and don't be surprised when things get warped.


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 5, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> He does look beautiful and aesthetic that's the point, otherwise girls wouldn't be into him.


so you agree with me that psl has ruinous parameters for what is attractive


----------



## EvilShady10 (Dec 5, 2021)

most of us start this path because of women, at certain point, it becomes about only us


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 5, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> so you agree with me that psl has ruinous parameters for what is attractive


Yes but facial averageness is not the answer. harmony is.

facial averageness grants you a baseline level of attractiveness, you need more (perfect ratios and perfectly shaped bones) for maximum attractiveness.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 5, 2021)

Monumental cope. It's all about striking features, usually eyes but sometimes midface forward growth which includes mandible and overall side profile, often resulting in a short and sharp ski-slope nose (I have made many posts about noses specifically). Wide palate is also crucial.

No renown model/actor/social media personality that is actually attractive to women doesn't have at least one sharp, angular, or borderline otherworldly feature that separates them from the melted, downward grown, bloated subhuman called the average man. I've never heard of the fag you posted until I read this disappointment of a thread plus he gets mogged to self-immolation by any average instagram chad.


----------



## bobt (Dec 5, 2021)

things women like big




Your browser is not able to display this video.



hands big dick dimorphic face tall hes gay as fuck but has all those


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Dec 5, 2021)

This site actually is


MadVisionary said:


> This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread, but I ended up confirming it in practice with my fake account on a social network
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone here has agreed that Michelle Morrone is 6psl on average and very good in terms of appeal. 
A lot of people to argue against psl standards by referring to these kinds of anecdotes forget that full-on hunter eyes, prominent zygos, and strong sharp jaws are very rare, especially in conjunction on the same face. @LondonVillie @MakinItHappenReturn


----------



## Slayer (Dec 5, 2021)

bobt said:


> things women like big
> View attachment 1427952
> hands big dick dimorphic face tall hes gay as fuck but has all those


Perfect example, this is exactly what I'm talking about. Insanely striking hair/zygos/lips/jaw and this literal queer gets a million tiktok followers overnight and infinite access to pussy if only he didn't want to fuck men's assholes instead.

If he had 5% more body fat and millimeters smaller zygos he would be posting here.


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 5, 2021)

Slayer said:


> Monumental cope. It's all about striking features, usually eyes but sometimes midface forward growth which includes mandible and overall side profile, often resulting in a short and sharp ski-slope nose (I have made many posts about noses specifically). Wide palate is also crucial.
> 
> No renown model/actor/social media personality that is actually attractive to women doesn't have at least one sharp, angular, or borderline otherworldly feature that separates them from the melted, downward grown, bloated subhuman called the average man. I've never heard of the fag you posted until I read this disappointment of a thread plus he gets mogged to self-immolation by any average instagram chad.


gigacope. morrone mogs average instagram faggot that frauds their pics.

wide palate is also not crucial. just don't have a narrow palate and your good. you can't have hollow cheeks with wide palate.


----------



## vtribal (Dec 5, 2021)

Marrone is tall dark and handsome, you implying he is average is just lol.


----------



## DrTony (Dec 6, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread, but I ended up confirming it in practice with my fake account on a social network
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s what I have been saying. I score pretty high on averageness. Body count = 89 in 3 years. I am not tall either. I don’t have crazy dimorphic jaw or crazy hunter eyes. But this is not about me. Nobody should give a fuck about me. I have noticed this for other people as well. The biggest slayers I know in real life who appeal to most women are the guys who score the highest in averageness. Averageness cannot be altered by surgery either.


----------



## DrTony (Dec 6, 2021)

Morrone scores extremely high on mathematical averageness. You don’t k what averageness means. You confuse averageness with “average looks” 




vtribal said:


> Marrone is tall dark and handsome, you implying he is average is just lol.


----------



## DrTony (Dec 6, 2021)

ecstazy said:


> Yes but facial averageness is not the answer. harmony is.
> 
> facial averageness grants you a baseline level of attractiveness, you need more (perfect ratios and perfectly shaped bones) for maximum attractiveness.


You also don’t know what you are talking about. You don’t know what mathematical averageness is. A person with a background in CS or statistics would get it immediately


----------



## Deleted member 11770 (Dec 6, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You also don’t know what you are talking about. You don’t know what mathematical averageness is. A person with a background in CS or statistics would get it immediately


Oh wow you're so smart, fucking nerd


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Dec 10, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread, but I ended up confirming it in practice with my fake account on a social network
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lifefuel


----------



## jackieboy21 (Dec 10, 2021)

Honestly people should just work on smv maxxing


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 15, 2021)

Attractiveness is just Averageness ( just the ideal ratios/symmetry) combined with striking dimorphic/health-indicating features


----------



## thecel (Dec 16, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Attractiveness is just Averageness ( just the ideal ratios/symmetry) combined with striking dimorphic/health-indicating features



Cope. Attractiveness is aboveaverageness.

above-average FWHR
above-average midface ratio
above-average FDHR
above-average IPD
above-average PFL
above-average chin-to-philtrum ratio
above-average body height
above-average shoulder breadth
above-average penis size
above-average coomsack weight
and so on


----------



## thecel (Dec 16, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread,



















MadVisionary said:


> guys that women really find attractive,





MadVisionary said:


> hunter eyes, square jaw,good maxilla


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Dec 16, 2021)

Yeah this guy is not a good example but the point is valid


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Dec 16, 2021)

DrTony said:


> That’s what I have been saying. I score pretty high on averageness. Body count = 89 in 3 years. I am not tall either. I don’t have crazy dimorphic jaw or crazy hunter eyes. But this is not about me. Nobody should give a fuck about me. I have noticed this for other people as well. The biggest slayers I know in real life who appeal to most women are the guys who score the highest in averageness. Averageness cannot be altered by surgery either.


Obviously averageness can be altered with surgery. If you have a deformity that can be corrected


----------



## DrTony (Dec 16, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> Obviously averageness can be altered with surgery. If you have a deformity that can be corrected


Maybe so. If there is a feature that is off and throws off facial mathematical averageness and can be surgically corrected, perhaps. That’s rarely the case in my experience. Averageness does not mean being average looking. Average looking = incel in most case or 2-3 hook up per year with effort


----------



## Redwhiteandbluepill (Dec 16, 2021)

DrTony said:


> Maybe so. If there is a feature that is off and throws off facial mathematical averageness and can be surgically corrected, perhaps. That’s rarely the case in my experience. Averageness does not mean being average looking. Average looking = incel in most case or 2-3 hook up per year with effort


There are plenty of guys who would be good looking with one or two changes.

average looking means numerically average in attractiveness. It’s a qualitative judgement on a persons attractiveness.

averageness is a combination of every face within a given set of parameters and combined to form a composite “average” of the faces input. Averageness is not an assessment of attractiveness but a combining of many faces.

one thing about averageness is that you can average male and female faces. You can average all races or races individually.

for example if you judged averageness of all populations of males then a purebred face would score low on averageness.

for attractiveness it’s important to average faces of one gender and probably one race (otherwise androgynous mixed races would score highest)


----------



## DrTony (Dec 16, 2021)

Redwhiteandbluepill said:


> There are plenty of guys who would be good looking with one or two changes.
> 
> average looking means numerically average in attractiveness. It’s a qualitative judgement on a persons attractiveness.
> 
> ...


You got that right, yes.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 27, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Facial averageness is MASSIVE and everyone knows that


Averageness = ideal ratios 


Water is wet thread


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 27, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Averageness = ideal ratios
> 
> 
> Water is wet thread



No that's not what averageness is


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 27, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> No that's not what averageness is


The most average faces have the ideal ratios


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 27, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> The most average faces have the ideal ratios



Roughly decent*


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 27, 2022)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Averageness = ideal ratios
> 
> 
> Water is wet thread


guy in the middle mogs them because of this


----------



## BucketCrab (Jan 27, 2022)

MadVisionary said:


> *When I came across guys that women really find attractive, most of them had averageness, they looked like normal guys*
> Michele Morrone is a good example,he doesn't have hunter eyes, square jaw,good maxilla


Morrone absolutely does not look like a "normal guy". Sure, he isn't Brad Pitt or prime DiCaprio, but he's still *way* above average.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 27, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> I think most ideas are pretty spot on, except for a few, like eye area. According to this site if you dont have hunter eyes you have a shit eye area, which isnt true at all.


I have been saying all along: hunter eyes are cope...


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 27, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> No that's not what averageness is


By default, the average face would have the IDEAL ratios. 

How do you think these ratios were found in the first place? 

They literally took a sample of faces, found the mean and standard deviation for all these ratios for this sample. If the sample is not biased, the ratios would represent IDEALLY AVERAGE FACE.


----------



## Pumanator (Jan 27, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> By default, the average face would have the IDEAL ratios.
> 
> How do you think these ratios were found in the first place?
> 
> They literally took a sample of faces, found the mean and standard deviation for all these ratios for this sample. If the sample is not biased, the ratios would represent IDEALLY AVERAGE FACE.


i agree. The average face doesn't have a crooked nose, doesn't have eyes to close or too far wide apart. There are some features that arent average like hunter eyes or squire jaw. While they increased masculinity i would say having all feature be average be more important.
This is the average face of Sydney for example. While it isnt a ''chad'' it still is a pleasant face where you couldn't spot any (big) failos.




There were also studies on infants where they compared what they preferred. Infants were 1+ day old and they preferred average faces above not average faces. Also they preferred average faces over symmetrical faces. I would say that symmetry is less important than people think.


----------



## jabaduk (Jan 27, 2022)

MadVisionary said:


> This had already been confirmed with Thecel tread, but I ended up confirming it in practice with my fake account on a social network
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michele has great coloring, tall dark and handsome dude plus nw0 is huge asset


----------



## House Lannister (Jan 27, 2022)

bobt said:


> things women like big
> View attachment 1427952
> hands big dick dimorphic face tall hes gay as fuck but has all those


This is the worst shit I’ve watched in my life I’m physically repulsed irl this is disgusting how did the human race devolve to such a level


----------



## bobt (Jan 27, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> This is the worst shit I’ve watched in my life I’m physically repulsed irl this is disgusting how did the human race devolve to such a level


degens whores jews


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jan 27, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> i agree. The average face doesn't have a crooked nose, doesn't have eyes to close or too far wide apart. There are some features that arent average like hunter eyes or squire jaw. While they increased masculinity i would say having all feature be average be more important.
> This is the average face of Sydney for example. While it isnt a ''chad'' it still is a pleasant face where you couldn't spot any (big) failos.
> View attachment 1510055
> 
> There were also studies on infants where they compared what they preferred. Infants were 1+ day old and they preferred average faces above not average faces. Also they preferred average faces over symmetrical faces. I would say that symmetry is less important than people think.


Everything matters 

Dimorphism, Averageness, Health/Youth, Symmetry in that order for men


----------



## Deleted member 15748 (Jan 27, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> This is the worst shit I’ve watched in my life I’m physically repulsed irl this is disgusting how did the human race devolve to such a level


he is the next stage in evolution, liberated from the shackles of gender, good genes, tall, this is te future u want


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (May 28, 2022)




----------



## linkcel (May 28, 2022)

Water is wet, the biggest halo is not having any major failo.
Most average (3-5 PSL) looking guys can have high irl sex appeal with a good haircut, and some muscle on their neck/delts/arms


----------

